# Light At The End Of The Tunnel - New Job



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I got given the good news in the middle of November that I was being made redundant, but the company may be able to keep me on for up to 2 months while I was trying to secure a new position.

After numerous e-mails, phone calls with a multitude of companies and agencies, even to the point at the end of one interview I was told that he would love to offer me a position, only problem was, he didn't have one. Apparently the project I was being interviewed for was shelved n hour before my interview.

To cut a long story short, got offered a new job yesterday, ok not in Dubai, I am going to have to travel to Abu Dhabi, but hey ho, got a job


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Excellent news mate.

Well pleased for you.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Cheers Andy.........


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey Ogri !
good news - all the best !


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats Ogri! Great news about your job and the fact that you'll be around!  you gonna commute to AUH? commute aint as bad as the Sharjah Dubai commute IMHO and you live on the AUH side anyway right?

NOICE!


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I got given the good news in the middle of November that I was being made redundant, but the company may be able to keep me on for up to 2 months while I was trying to secure a new position.
> 
> After numerous e-mails, phone calls with a multitude of companies and agencies, even to the point at the end of one interview I was told that he would love to offer me a position, only problem was, he didn't have one. Apparently the project I was being interviewed for was shelved n hour before my interview.
> 
> To cut a long story short, got offered a new job yesterday, ok not in Dubai, I am going to have to travel to Abu Dhabi, but hey ho, got a job


must be the season of good will i have just been asked to come to abu dhabi this is email i recived today
High Paul
How do you fancy a free trip to Dubai. This is what we are thinking. You get a flight and accommodation sorted here for 4 – 5 nights, we pay for it. You can check out what we are doing, give us a second opinion on our methods, systems etc, the UAE generally etc, who knows we may be able to do something. We are expanding and we are looking to open an office in Abu Dhabi (1 hours drive away). We cant commit to anything now but we can get you over and see what comes of it.
Regards Andrew

not counting my chickens yet lets see how it goes


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Great news ogri, congrats! I can vouch that the commute is doable if knackering. There's bound to be other people you work with who live in Dubai that you can carshare with. Or, if you're lucky, your new company may have shuttle busses - always worth asking the question!


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Congrats Ogri  and all the best!


----------



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

congrats and well done


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the good wishes.

Hopefully there is something in the water at the moment for all those who haven't had the best news over here


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

I dont know you but congrats.


----------



## lulubelle (Jul 21, 2008)

Congratulations!! I take it you are in the construction industry? I have 3 legal days left in Dubai....I know the feeling of hope..and then the ultimate dissapointment...but..there is always hope! The travelling is brutal..but it is better than Sharjah-Dubai!! Did it about 10 times in the last 3 weeks...

Good luck in your new job!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

i have to start job hunting , th eproblem is I am seeking career change


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Xpat said:


> i have to start job hunting , th eproblem is I am seeking career change


what career change are you seeking Xpat? I hope you find something!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

teinesamoa said:


> what career change are you seeking Xpat? I hope you find something!



I am gps engineer by profession and was here to promote products which required to know technicalities. The firm here moved me to technical marketing as they found I was good at it. Later I got to know I really like it and recalled I was the one who was more proactive in branding , promoting market ideas for various projects. I want to go marketing which one I will have to find out.


----------



## teinesamoa (Aug 3, 2008)

Xpat said:


> I am gps engineer by profession and was here to promote products which required to know technicalities. The firm here moved me to technical marketing as they found I was good at it. Later I got to know I really like it and recalled I was the one who was more proactive in branding , promoting market ideas for various projects. I want to go marketing which one I will have to find out.


I'm so sorry you lost your job and I think it's great that you've found yourself another career choice that you really like! 

Best of luck, I hope you find something soon and in the new field you enjoy!


----------



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank goodness for that Ogri. We won't lose you and your advice.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations and good luck with the new job Ogri!!


----------

